# Talking Tools at Axminster Guildhall, Friday & Saturday,Free



## David C (21 Mar 2011)

Any one going to this event?

I will be there with many others. Some IBC conversions for you to play with.

Best wishes,
David Charlesworth


----------



## Alf (22 Mar 2011)

There's a thread in General Woodworking, but interest seems oddly muted. It's beyond my understanding; I tried moving heaven and earth in an effort to get to it, and _can't_.  (And I'd like to reiterate that if anyone's going _with a camera_, please don't fear you'll take too many pictures...)

Anyway, Mr C, I have to ask; what's an IBC conversion? I'm thinking rugby and two points, but I imagine that's not it.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Mar 2011)

If it's anything like the Rycotewood event last year, it'll be well worth going to. Alas, it's too close for comfort to the Yandles show in early April, which for me is a better event. Besides, I have an orchid event to go to on Sat at our local garden centre, so woody stuff is going onto the back burner this weekend - Rob


----------



## Scouse (22 Mar 2011)

Alf":yt7bsk5b said:


> I have to ask; what's an IBC conversion?



Is that what Rob Cosman has been peddling? http://www.robcosman.com/tools_blade_chipbreaker.php there was a youtube video, but it's disappeared.

It's a shame that there is nothing of note up North show-wise, I'd love to do Axminster, Yandles and Ally Pally but without a *big write up and loads of pictures*!!! it would be hard for me to judge whether or not it is worth a big round trip. :-({|=


----------



## Alf (22 Mar 2011)

Ah, thank you, Scouse; had a feeling it was something like that but failed to make the leap from one Mr C to another. And what was that you said? _*Big write up and loads of pictures*_?


----------



## woodbloke (22 Mar 2011)

Scouse":1zpyed1s said:


> Alf":1zpyed1s said:
> 
> 
> > I have to ask; what's an IBC conversion?
> ...


The RC IBC conversion sounds interesting if you use Stanley bevel down planes...not much good though as a BU user! - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Mar 2011)

Hope to get there on Friday.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Harbo (22 Mar 2011)

I thought is was Irritable Bowel something or other??   
Are those the irons that they intimated Veritas used? 

Like Rob, saving myself (and the pension) for Yandles!

Rod


----------



## Alf (22 Mar 2011)

Camera, Paul. Camera. Did I mention that...?


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Mar 2011)

Alf":2fh4vrvp said:


> Camera, Paul. Camera. Did I mention that...?



OK, Alf - it's already in my bag.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (22 Mar 2011)

Spare batteries? Got plenty of room on the card? Just, um, y'know, checking... 8-[


----------



## Philly (22 Mar 2011)

I'll be there both days - make sure you stop for a chat!
And I'll try and get some shots, Al,
Philly


----------



## Shane (22 Mar 2011)

I may be there, but I'm moving into a bigger workshop imminently, so if I get access in the next few days I may be a bit too busy supervising a tame forklift driver 8)


----------



## David C (22 Mar 2011)

Alf,

Yes it is the extra thick blade and chipbreaker set which goes straight into Stanley & Record etc. 

Blade 3.6mm thick and C/B 3mm thick. This works because of tabs attached to C/B slot. (Not a new idea).

Some throat filing likely.

A2 blade, slightly hardened C/B all very nicely finished and easy to prepare. Not cheap.

Rob C is involved in the production and promotion. I got roped in on the promotion.

Anyway, I see these as being of great interest to those who do not wish to get involved in yoke lengthening, but want a really thick blade.

Best wishes,
David


----------



## woodbloke (23 Mar 2011)

Paul Chapman":ck62njpx said:


> Alf":ck62njpx said:
> 
> 
> > Camera, Paul. Camera. Did I mention that...?
> ...



That'll be the new NikonD3 then Paul? :lol: :-" :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: - Rob


----------



## bugbear (23 Mar 2011)

David C":3nz7misu said:


> Alf,
> 
> Yes it is the extra thick blade and chipbreaker set which goes straight into Stanley & Record etc.
> 
> ...



(Search, rummage)

post487637.html?hilit=thus patentable#p487637

post188593.html?hilit=two ways#p188593

http://swingleydev.com/archive/get.php? ... 79#message

BugBear


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Mar 2011)

woodbloke":3f2cln1c said:


> Paul Chapman":3f2cln1c said:
> 
> 
> > Alf":3f2cln1c said:
> ...



Blimey, Rob, I can't afford one of those :shock: It will just be my usual point-and-shoot.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (23 Mar 2011)

That's just for the camera body though Paul...lenses will be extra :shock: :shock: - Rob


----------



## Racers (23 Mar 2011)

Cheap skates go for the D3s its only £3200 :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Pete


----------



## Alf (23 Mar 2011)

For heaven's sakes... use a Box Brownie if you like, just take lots of pics. :roll:


----------



## woodbloke (23 Mar 2011)

Alf":15867pr6 said:


> For heaven's sakes... use a Box Brownie if you like, just take lots of pics. :roll:


What sort of picture cards do Box Brownies have Alf? :lol: ..so the pics can be loaded up onto t'interweb - Rob


----------



## David C (23 Mar 2011)

Good research BB ~;-)#


----------



## Harbo (23 Mar 2011)

You can get a Box Brownie App for the iPhone!!


Rod


----------



## Rob Lee (24 Mar 2011)

Paul Chapman":35a7vq5k said:


> Alf":35a7vq5k said:
> 
> 
> > Camera, Paul. Camera. Did I mention that...?
> ...



Do pop by to see us Paul ..... We'll have a few odds and ends to take shots of.... :mrgreen: 

Cheers -

Rob
(in Axminster.....!)


----------



## Alf (24 Mar 2011)

So, Rob, got your camera then...? :mrgreen: 

Sorry, sorry, I'll stop. Although folks are going to have a hard time claiming they forgot to take any pics now.


----------



## woodbloke (24 Mar 2011)

Alf":140vq4vv said:


> So, Rob, got your camera then...? :mrgreen:
> 
> Sorry, sorry, I'll stop. Although folks are going to have a hard time claiming they forgot to take any pics now.


Were I going Al, my Nikon D60 would be going with me, but alas, as I'm not...it won't :lol: (though as a pensioner I still reckon Paul could lash out a D3 :lol: ) - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Mar 2011)

Rob Lee":4244zb5p said:


> Paul Chapman":4244zb5p said:
> 
> 
> > Alf":4244zb5p said:
> ...



Will do, Rob - I look forward to meeting you  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Martin Brown (24 Mar 2011)

Hello

I work for the show host Axminster as part of the BriMarc team.

There is a lot to see, and Rob Lee and Tom Lie Nielsen are both here ready to talk to anyone who has the time, and tons more besides. This is not a selling led event, it is more a way for us to show you the great products that are on offer. 

We even have Classic hand Tools on their own stand.

Worthwhile for anyone who has an interest.

Martin


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Mar 2011)

It was a great day out with lots of interesting people to meet and chat to. Will try to post up some pictures later.

It's on again tomorrow if you want a good day out.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## andy king (25 Mar 2011)

OK a few pics from the day... New stuff from Veritas in the pipeline...





The man from Maine looks like he's won North American Arm Wrestling competition, but was later disqualified for not having his elbow grounded...















Handle removes, and also adjusts to suit the person using it!





Prototypes of above...




















Not yet available in Black, Silver and Bubinga - but soon!








































DC has seen the light!















Phil Edwards making a wooden exhaust for his Lambretta!










Stunning boxes by Robert Ingham





Yes, the man with the beard is THE Terry Saunders!


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Mar 2011)

As promised, a few photos.

Rob Lee with a lovely double-rod marking gauge






A closer shot of the gauge






The beautifully made palm planes






Rob Lee also had a new front vice, which can be seen in the lower right-hand corner of this picture






Tom Lie Nielsen and Terry Saunders from Veritas






Deneb from Lie Nielsen






The lovely Julia with one of her equally-lovely axes






Alex from Classic Hand Tools






And Mike Hudson demonstrating that when you have a really difficult piece of wood, you reach for a Clifton :wink: 






All in all a very good event.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Harbo (25 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the photos Paul - Rob looks far too young - I always imagine him to be much older?  

Sorry I could not be there but it was my Wine Society's Annual Dinner tonight and I will probably be over limit tomorrow as well? :wink: 

Rod


----------



## woodbloke (26 Mar 2011)

Paul Chapman":1l8a0j5f said:


> The lovely Julia with one of her equally-lovely axes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it was a really good day out...thanks for the pics Paul. Steve M around? :lol: - Rob


----------



## Vann (26 Mar 2011)

andy king":15lc910c said:


>


Lots of lovely tools Andy, but tell us more about this sample (it's hard to get an idea of size - it looks like a LA No.3).

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Mar 2011)

Vann":2kwlht0l said:


> tell us more about this sample



Hi Vann,

That's a slightly smaller and lighter weight plane than the current smoothers.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## andy king (26 Mar 2011)

Vann":kelgsd2w said:


> andy king":kelgsd2w said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Hi Vann,

Sorry, I thought i'd posted this pic up - This should give a better idea of scale. (the hands belong to Lee Valley El Presidente Rob Lee)
Speaking with Rob he said it's a plane that was initially decided upon to meet demands for a smaller plane in certain quarters. In theory for those with smaller hands but in reality its a plane that feels 'just right' when you pick it up.
As i recall, it's now in production now, but I can't remember the official launch date. Paul may remember, or Rob himself may look in and clarify.

cheers,
Andy


----------



## cambournepete (26 Mar 2011)

Looks like a good event. I just wish Axminster wasn't so far away...


----------



## Alf (26 Mar 2011)

Gentlemen, I thank you from the bottom of my tool-drool-deprived heart. (Although next time, Paul, fewer people, more tools. I mean honestly, they're nice chaps, but not exactly a Pirelli calendar...  )

The little low angle smoother is an interesting one; how does it compare in size with the LA block with rear tote/front knob combo? 'Cos at one time I could have sworn Rob said the existence of that made a dedicated small LA smoother unlikely. But I probably mis-remember. Palm planes are cute (and blingy), but a marking gauge with only _two_ stems? Where are the other ten?! I'm also seeing some much, much narrower router cutters, I think...? More saws too. What's that wotsit to the right of the tenon(?) saw prototype? Gosh, the elves _have_ been busy. 

That joint by Mr Hiroshi Morita is just incredible. The name of it escapes me, never mind the execution. And glad to see they're keeping Philly busy and out of trouble. :lol:

Sigh. Wish I could have made it. Oh well, thank you again for the pics. It does help, in a sort of masochistic way...


----------



## adidat (26 Mar 2011)

i eagerly await lee valleys next april 1st addition. im thinking of going tomorrow not sure.

thanks for the pics

adidat


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Mar 2011)

Alf":1nhgt6d1 said:


> That joint by Mr Hiroshi Morita is just incredible....



You're right, Alf. An absolutely stunning piece of work - everyone was raving about it.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Jacob (26 Mar 2011)

Paul Chapman":egpsp1oj said:


> Alf":egpsp1oj said:
> 
> 
> > That joint by Mr Hiroshi Morita is just incredible....
> ...


Yebbut like Cosman's planing or speedy dovetails - it's a clever and very well rehearsed circus act. 
The whole thing looks like a bit of a circus really, with the same old turns! Pardon me for yawning.


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Mar 2011)

Jacob":3qyam49o said:


> Pardon me for yawning.



That's OK, Jacob - sorry to have disturbed you. Go back to sleep.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Karl (27 Mar 2011)

Interesting pics - thanks for taking.

Not seen the LN plane in this pic before, although you can't see all of it - prototype?







Looks like a 62 size rebate plane.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Bassbear81 (27 Mar 2011)

I wasn't sure what to expect from this event but I thought this was fantastic, just wish I had of planned to spend more time there. Bit of a shame Philly didnt have any planes to play with but that will have to wait until Yandles.

Did anyone have a go with David Charlesworths Stanley, I was amazed what can be achieved from one.

I really hope Axminster make this a regular thing.


----------



## mickthetree (27 Mar 2011)

Whats axes was the lovely Julia demonstrating?


----------



## Vann (27 Mar 2011)

Paul Chapman":jbxgaasc said:


> And Mike Hudson demonstrating that when you have a really difficult piece of wood, you reach for a Clifton :wink:


Hey Paul, I was expecting a close-up of Clifton's prototype block plane :wink: 

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Mar 2011)

mickthetree":lr2ze68r said:


> Whats axes was the lovely Julia demonstrating?



Wetterlings, made in Sweden.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Mar 2011)

Vann":2j8bp6ne said:


> Paul Chapman":2j8bp6ne said:
> 
> 
> > And Mike Hudson demonstrating that when you have a really difficult piece of wood, you reach for a Clifton :wink:
> ...



Sorry, Vann, I didn't see it this time, although Mike might have had it in his box of tricks. I've had a play around with it on previous occasions - it's really nice. Very tactile.

Let's hope it goes into production before too long. I'll certainly buy one.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## liamscanlan (27 Mar 2011)

A few more photographs from yesterday at Axminster:

Some of the new Veritas 'finger planes' for musical instrument makers - final versions (already out on Beta test) and prototypes.






Prototype plane and a couple of the new (metric and imperial) blades for the router plane.(2,4,6,8... mm???)

Also the Veritas small metal squares are to be reintroduced. Also a new (prototype) tenon saw, and long saw guides coming soon.




IMG_1827 by liam_iam, on Flickr

and one of the man himself...




IMG_1826 by liam_iam, on Flickr

Some joints in wood....




IMG_1820 by liam_iam, on Flickr

Mark Sanger and....





John Lloyd demonstrates dovetails...





DMT were there...






As was David Savage...






Hope this is of interest

Liam


----------



## Scouse (27 Mar 2011)

Karl":e9jti9rg said:


> Interesting pics - thanks for taking.
> 
> Not seen the LN plane in this pic before, although you can't see all of it - prototype?
> 
> ...



Oh, that's a cheeky spot, well done Karl, I sailed straight past that! =D> Something else to add to the list!

Love the look of the finger planes from Veritas, the small Ibex ones I use at the moment really hurt after a while. and that while gets shorter as I get older, so the palm knob will be a welcome addition. Thanks for the pics guys!


----------



## liamscanlan (27 Mar 2011)

Hi Scouse 

I agree about the Ibex planes.

What may interest you more about the Veritas finger planes is that they are length adjustable for comfort...

I also almost forgot to mention that the Router plane has a revised depth stop which Robin says will be made available to current owners. 
No improvement to accuracy, just way more easily adjusted.

Liam


----------



## Philly (27 Mar 2011)

Karl
The Lie-Nielsen is the 610 1/2, a rebate version of the #62 Low Angle Jack - this was a prototype on display at the show and is not a million miles from how the finished plane will look. Expect is on sale soon! I took a bunch of photo's but was made to promise not to post them all over the internet :wink: 
Hope this helps,
Philly


----------



## fletcherj (28 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the photos!

Any sign of the new Lee Valley chisel line?


----------



## paulm (28 Mar 2011)

Some great pics guys, thanks very much for taking and uploading them.

Bit too far for me, and gardening duties called :roll: , but looking forwards to Yandles  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## cbf123 (29 Mar 2011)

What's the chunky black plane in front of Rob in those pictures? It looks almost like an unhandled smoother made out of the same black stuff as their saw spines.


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Mar 2011)

cbf123":96lp1dam said:


> What's the chunky black plane in front of Rob in those pictures? It looks almost like an unhandled smoother made out of the same black stuff as their saw spines.



That was a prototype which Rob Lee described as something like a modern interpretation of an in-fill. I got the impression that they were experimenting with it so I doubt that it will go into production.

It was very interesting chatting to Rob. It seems that they have several new planes and ideas that they are working on. 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (29 Mar 2011)

Paul Chapman":3hkcpk1f said:


> cbf123":3hkcpk1f said:
> 
> 
> > What's the chunky black plane in front of Rob in those pictures? It looks almost like an unhandled smoother made out of the same black stuff as their saw spines.
> ...


Never mind all this niff-naff and trivia...where's the new Veritas Compass Plane then? :tool: :-" :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## andy king (29 Mar 2011)

woodbloke":38cnz47j said:


> Never mind all this niff-naff and trivia...where's the new Veritas Compass Plane then? :tool: :-" :lol: :lol: - Rob



I asked Rob that very question - He said he'd leave it to Tom Lie Nielsen! :lol: 
He did give good reason though, saying that the Veritas range always tries to give more than what was originally out there, so either new designs or adaptations of others with better adjusters, blade retention etc, but in the case of the compass plane, he reckoned they could do no more than Stanley did so it would only be a direct copy, so it sounds like its more a 'watch the Lie Nielsen' space...

cheers,
Andy


----------



## Philly (29 Mar 2011)

Andy - I believe it's Lie-Nielsen's 30th anniversary this year. I wonder what the anniversary plane is going to be...........? :-#
Philly


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Mar 2011)

Philly":141r8ddg said:


> Andy - I believe it's Lie-Nielsen's 30th anniversary this year. I wonder what the anniversary plane is going to be...........? :-#
> Philly



You are a tease, Philly :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Philly (29 Mar 2011)

Who? Me..................... :twisted:


----------



## steve2 (20 Jun 2011)

The Veritas Finger Planes look really good. Has anyone been using them? How do they compare to Ibex planes? Does anyone know if the Veritas Finger Planes are available to buy from somewhere? cheers for the help!


----------



## Scouse (20 Jun 2011)

I'd like to know this myself? A previous post says they are on beta test, but don't know how long that is.


----------

